# Does anyone have a Quarter Horse Draft Cross?



## strideBIG (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, I have a yearling who is 3/4 quarter horse and 1/2 Belgian. I am curious as to what other people's horses of around the same breeding look like. So please post some photos below


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One of my main boys is a Belgian x QH. I use him for trail riding, ranch work, and roping. He's awesome and I love him....except for his height. He stands 16.2 and weighs about 1600 pounds LOL.




























I also have a Percheron x Paint. He's not nearly as big, about 15.3 and 1300 pounds.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

strideBIG said:


> Hi, I have a yearling who is 3/4 quarter horse and 1/2 Belgian. I am curious as to what other people's horses of around the same breeding look like. So please post some photos below



OK then, I guess you have a horse and a quarter. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My gelding is Percheron/paint. He got the Percheron build with the loud paint coloring. He's 6-years-old (will be 7 in May), a solid 17hh and 1600lbs.

Here he is a couple of months ago with my husband who is 6'.


Right now, we're just trying to get our act together. Hopefully in the next month or two, we'll start doing lessons, though. He needs training (he was broke as a 2yo right after I bought him and has maybe a dozen rides on him) and I need lessons. :lol:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

For a couple of years I rode a Belgian/Quarter horse cross gelding. He was 17.1 H, a big very solid horse. His owner had trained him up to second level dressage and he was a dream to ride, taught me a lot.
P.S. smrobs, in that first picture your horse is towing that critter along like he weighed about 50 lbs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> P.S. smrobs, in that first picture your horse is towing that critter along like he weighed about 50 lbs.



LOL, you have no idea how true that was. That heifer weighed between 750 and 800 pounds and even dragging her fighting butt for over a quarter of a mile, he never felt like the was struggling at all.


At least not until we pulled her in the trailer and added about 8000 pounds of metal when the rope came tight on the trailer LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

anndankev said:


> OK then, I guess you have a horse and a quarter. LOL


Rofl! I had to read that like three times to figure out what you meant!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strideBIG (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone, all your horses are so nice! Do you think that this cross is generally too bulky for a jumping career?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It depends entirely on the individual horse. Some grow up bulky like my red boy, others are more streamlined. Even some of the bulky ones are excellent jumpers.

I would just take it a day at a time and see what he excels at.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not sure of her percentages, but this is Fergie, Belgian/QH/Morgan









She was a jumper before I bought her, so they can do it


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

GH I am always envious of the great looking horses you acquire, and in shock and disbelief when you sell one of them. 

Then you come along with another great one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> GH I am always envious of the great looking horses you acquire, and in shock and disbelief when you sell one of them.
> 
> Then you come along with another great one.



LOL, I 'think' we are settled now, this girl is a bit of a gamble, but I'm looking forward to seeing what she can do..


----------

